# Instant rust.



## vincev (Feb 17, 2014)

A few hours ago these were shiny hardware but did not look good on the bike.This is a few hours later.They look like they have been weathered many years.Cleaned all grease off the brackets.I put them in a small cup.Covered them in vinegar and let set for about 2 hours.Then I added about 2 shot glasses of hydrogen peroxide then a teaspoon of salt to the vinegar..Let them soak for about 4 hours and RUST! let them air dry.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations Vince!!!!


----------



## Boris (Feb 17, 2014)

Dip 'em in some Oxalic Acid, that should get the rust off of 'em.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 17, 2014)

*Instant rust... Nice*

Thanks for that good tip. Much faster results than just using vinegar.


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 17, 2014)

OK, but is the drink any good?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 17, 2014)

rideahiggins said:


> OK, but is the drink any good?




might be able to add Dill, onion, garlic and make pickles


----------



## chitown (Feb 17, 2014)

bricycle said:


> might be able to add Dill, onion, garlic and make pickles




[video=youtube_share;yYey8ntlK_E]http://youtu.be/yYey8ntlK_E[/video]


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2014)

chitown said:


> [video=youtube_share;yYey8ntlK_E]http://youtu.be/yYey8ntlK_E[/video]




Ha! Love that show!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2014)

*Favorite episode ever!*

[video=youtube;AVmq9dq6Nsg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVmq9dq6Nsg[/video]

Nice tats & beard Dave


----------



## vincev (Feb 17, 2014)

Oh Lord!


----------



## chitown (Feb 17, 2014)

*ahhh the 90's...*



vincev said:


> Oh Lord!




Can't forget about the good old 1890's!

[video=youtube_share;mPKe9OfWs-M]http://youtu.be/mPKe9OfWs-M[/video]


----------



## Boris (Feb 17, 2014)

Why on Earth would you even consider using your stomach as a backdrop for that photo?!?!?!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2014)

So it's true that Vince has no belly button?


----------



## Boris (Feb 17, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> So it's true that Vince has no belly button?




He's got one. It's under the paper towels. That's where he stores the vinegar.


----------



## vincev (Feb 17, 2014)

Do you really think I will acknowledge you idiots?


----------



## vincev (Feb 17, 2014)

Oh wait,let me get some cardboard to make the Dave Marko backdrop.


----------



## Boris (Feb 17, 2014)

vincev said:


> Oh wait,let me get some cardboard to make the Dave Marko backdrop.




It's not cardboard, it's my butt.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2014)

Don't forget the hood of his neighbor's car.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?42478-Some-of-my-prewar-postwar-parts-on-CL


----------



## vincev (Feb 17, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Don't forget the hood of his neighbor's car.
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?42478-Some-of-my-prewar-postwar-parts-on-CL




yes how could we forget the classic hood photo.


----------

